# Dosbox: Joystick durch Maus simulieren...geht das?



## alleinherrscher (27. August 2008)

Hi@all!

Ich hab mal wieder das gute alte Spiel "Schleichfahrt" aus der Versenkung geholt, und muss sagen, dass es super mit Dosbox läuft

Ich würde das Game gerne an meinem Notebook zocken, allerdings habe und will ich keinen Joystick benutzten, da der doch etwas unhandlich zum mitnehmen ist. Mit Tastatur alleine spielt sich das spiel allerdings ziemlich miese, ich komm nicht mal über die ersten 4 Level hinaus, weil es ein ständiges rumgesuche auf der Tastatur ist. 

Jetzt hab ich mich an Aquanox erinnert und die Maussteuerung. Angenommen es gäbe ein Programm, was die Mausbewegungen annimmt und damit einen Joystick emuliert, könnte man also mit der Maus das Spiel spielen...jetzt nur die Frage: KENNT JEMAND EINEN JOYSTICKEMULATOR der sich per Maus bedienen lässt?

Viele Grüße,
Euer Alleinherrscher


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. August 2008)

alleinherrscher am 27.08.2008 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi@all!
> 
> Ich hab mal wieder das gute alte Spiel "Schleichfahrt" aus der Versenkung geholt, und muss sagen, dass es super mit Dosbox läuft
> 
> ...



kenne keinen.
und ich hatte einmal ein spiel, bei dem eine joystick-ähnliche maussteuerung implementiert war - die reinste katastrophe.

das problem ist ganz einfach, dass echte joystick-spiele längere strecken bewegung in die gleiche richtung enthalten (in shooter-ähnlichen spielen wie aquanox läuft/schwimmt man einfach rückwärts und richtet sich seitlich strafend auf den gegner aus - das kannste in schleichfahrt vergessen), da braucht man einige m² platz für die maus.
an deiner stelle würde ichs mal mit nem gamepad versuchen, sf braucht ja eh nur 4 feuerknöpfe, den stick, 2-4 tasten für den schub und ganz selten mal n paar zusatzfunktionen, für die man umgreifen könnte.
gibt genug pads, die soviele tasten und nen analogen stick haben.


----------



## alleinherrscher (28. August 2008)

Naja, die "Mauswege" das könnte man ja einstellen. Also ich weiß (da ich selber programmiere) das sowas rein theoretisch möglich ist (also eine Maus-Joystrick emulation) allerdings kenne ich mich mit treiberprogrammierung nicht aus ... Schade, naja, kann man nix machen...danke trotzdem


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. August 2008)

alleinherrscher am 28.08.2008 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, die "Mauswege" das könnte man ja einstellen.



dann sag mir mal die mauseinstellung, mit der du auf 30cm strecke einen 1080° dogfight-turn UND eine auf 1° genaue zielanpeilung machen kannst


----------



## alleinherrscher (29. August 2008)

ruyven_macaran am 28.08.2008 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> alleinherrscher am 28.08.2008 16:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du könntest beispielsweise eine exponentielle Beschleunigung einbauen, um bei kleinen Bewegungen eine hohe präzession zu haben und bei längeren wegen eine schnelle Drehung zu erzeugen...

Aber sei es drum, wenns das nicht gibt, brauchen wir nicht weiter zu phantasieren


----------

